# Goals for 2019; lets hear em!!



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It's always good to start off the year with something to reach for. Of course mine are usually fishing related, but what's everyone aiming for this year? On the water or off?

2018 is going to be extremely hard for me to top. Knocked quite a few species off my hit list, caught 91 total species as of New year's eve, got married, had one of my better tarpon seasons to date and much more. I haven't quite narrowed down specific goals but I think I'd like to try and catch a Tarpon in every gulf coast state this year. I think that would be fun.


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

Sell my extra house, my bike, my 69 Dart and my boat. Thinning down the herd.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Put my boat in the water this year.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

start going to the gym....


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Watch a woman fighting a fish totally naked. 

Oh, wait. Done that. She told me to put my clothes back on.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Mine are pretty simple. Catch a king mackerel, a jack krevalle and a bonita. All very doable around Orange Beach. The calendar and my limited range are my issues.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

fishnfool said:


> Sell my extra house, my bike, my 69 Dart and my boat. Thinning down the herd.


Is the 69 dart a project car?


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Sell the 6 & 1/4 acres I have in Milligan so I can pay off where I live and get debt free 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Watch a woman fighting a fish totally naked.
> 
> Oh, wait. Done that. She told me to put my clothes back on.


Hey, you can't know the outcome if you don't present the question right???


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Riverfan said:


> Mine are pretty simple. Catch a king mackerel, a jack krevalle and a bonita. All very doable around Orange Beach. The calendar and my limited range are my issues.


You need to hang a hair longer then don't you? You always leave right when it's getting good. When are you arriving? I still work the same days so come see me


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I’m pretty simple. I just want to fish more.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> I’m pretty simple. I just want to fish more.


That goes without saying. I think I fished less this past year but it was a quality vs quantity type thing looking back on it.

I do want to come slay some river fish with you though, if you'll have me. That probably means my wife will want to tag along though lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chris V said:


> That goes without saying. I think I fished less this past year but it was a quality vs quantity type thing looking back on it.
> 
> I do want to come slay some river fish with you though, if you'll have me. That probably means my wife will want to tag along though lol


Both of you are welcome anytime you want to go. Love to have yall.
Highwaters got me kinda jacked up right now though. But I’m always trying.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

My first goal of 2019 is to get outside the East pass on Monday or Tuesday. 

Baby steps for the year.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Finish my boat project so i can get back out on the gulf in my own boat.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

To be kind and more considerate to others, 
AND catch some Gator Trout !


----------



## WiscoArborist (Dec 27, 2017)

Ears open more mouth open less.

Adopt the mantra "don't make it worse".


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Find some triple tail, 60+ Cobia, legal Reef donkey.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Catch a sword on my boat!!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't want much, perhaps catch the worlds record all tackle red snapper?


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> I’m pretty simple. I just want to fish more.


Me too. I only fished maybe 5 times last year!!! But I will do better this year.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

jgraham154 said:


> Catch a sword on my boat!!


You do know we could've knocked that out if you'd give me a call every now and then :whistling:


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

Stay out of the hospital.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll spare ya'll all the change my life stuff....diet, exercise ,etc...etc. these things probably aren't going to happen anyway. Lol ! But on the fishing side of stuff for this year , I'd like to figure out how to target flounder successfully with a rod and reel from my boat. I guess I'll throw gray snapper in there as well. If I can figure these two out I'll be happy. So I'm going to dedicate a lot of effort into trying to get better at catching these two. Also I plan on saying yes to more of the invites that I get to go bottom fishing offshore. Between work and other obligations I've been turning down far to many of these trips. But we just recently went to 12-hour shifts , so I'll have more off days to go ! Yay !


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Have to catch a wahoo on our boat. I have lures with wahoo teeth embedded. Have had several in gaff range. It always goes wrong.

Oh and lose 20 lbs.

Get our 2 daughters married off. (Already got Chris V married off to a trophy wife.)

The 20 lbs will be the hardest I think.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Go fishing more often. The boat has gone plenty of times but I stayed home working on reels. Have a custom Tritoon built for inshore fishing.


----------



## Riverfan (Apr 5, 2015)

Chris V said:


> You need to hang a hair longer then don't you? You always leave right when it's getting good. When are you arriving? I still work the same days so come see me


Yes we come to late and leave to early


----------



## olvart (Dec 25, 2014)

Avoid hurricanes at all cost.
Catch mo’ fish.


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Chris V said:


> You do know we could've knocked that out if you'd give me a call every now and then :whistling:


Unfortunately, you travel too much these days catching 91 different species of fish and I’m off when you are working😁😁😁


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

chaps said:


> Is the 69 dart a project car?


No, the Dart is a good running car. Won a top ten at the mopars on the beach show a couple of months ago. I’m just not a mopar guy and have two other cars that are priority. Here’s the Dart.........


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Limit out 15 days of snapper season! Kill a legal Buck amd loose 100 lbs


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I really would like to catch my first wahoo, and catch a box full of scamps. I just rarely get out where they stays.

I wouldn't mind seeing four or five wads of cobia in one fishing day.

Back to reality... I would love to see old Codwrinkle on a bed of stud shellcrackers. That's about as happy as I can make him.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> I’m pretty simple. I just want to fish more.





You fish anymore and you will have to get sponsor stickers for your boat.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Get better at sight fishing redfish on the fly here in pensacola. Been seeing fish but I feel like I'm too close and they know I'm there so haven't gotten many eats. Get down to south florida and catch baby tarpon and snook on the fly.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Get my health back and keep healthy enough to keep the boat in the water full of friends, bait and great memories that have yet to happen.

The bucket list items are to have a billfish of any type landed beside my boat.... have yet to snare one!!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

I've been wanting to do the 6 Gap bicycle ride for several years, but I've never been able to commit enough time to training for it. This might be the year.


A little over 100 miles, with over 11,000 ft. of climbing. 


http://6gap.com/index.php/the-rides


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

I want to have more drive just to go fishing that I've lost some where .


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

drink more PBR = more mullet fishing


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

DMC said:


> I want to have more drive just to go fishing that I've lost some where .




This 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernAngler (Oct 5, 2007)

Quit dipping, help others more often, complain less often, and the good Lord willing find out that I’m going to be a father.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Just continue on as I have all my life. Change nothing.


----------



## TangoUniform (Jun 5, 2015)

Buy my first boat


----------



## kylo1597 (Oct 17, 2013)

catch more fish than Chris V


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

kylo1597 said:


> catch more fish than Chris V


That ain't gonna happen. He caught more different species last year than I did total fish.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

kylo1597 said:


> catch more fish than Chris V


That's not going to be a very fair challenge because you'll jump in and shoot them if they don't bite.

Btw, we need to do a Chandeleur trip or two this spring.


----------



## kylo1597 (Oct 17, 2013)

Chris V said:


> That's not going to be a very fair challenge because you'll jump in and shoot them if they don't bite.
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, we need to do a Chandeleur trip or two this spring.




The Chandy bite is on fire now brother! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Chris V said:


> That's not going to be a very fair challenge because you'll jump in and shoot them if they don't bite.
> 
> Btw, we need to do a Chandeleur trip or two this spring.


Shooting fish, w/ guns??? Hmmm... You can do that??? What are the legal weapons/calibers??? Is there a special license or permit??? Salt or fresh water species???


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Desert Eagle said:


> Shooting fish, w/ guns??? Hmmm... You can do that??? What are the legal weapons/calibers??? Is there a special license or permit??? Salt or fresh water species???


Once you're in Bama, MS and LA you can kill fish pretty much however you want lol

Kyle spearfishes a lot. He's one of those freedivers that disappears for like 3-4 minutes and goes 80-100ft down while folks like me watch for bubbles and wonder if he found a new home down there.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Once you're in Bama, MS and LA you can kill fish pretty much however you want lol
> 
> Kyle spearfishes a lot. He's one of those freedivers that disappears for like 3-4 minutes and goes 80-100ft down while folks like me watch for bubbles and wonder if he found a new home down there.


Hard for me to even comprehend that but it does sound like great fun. Take a look behind his ears and see if you see something that resemble gills...


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

Here are my goats for 2019


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

grouper1963 said:


> Here are my goats for 2019


Can they climb trees?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I only have one goal: make it to 2020! Everything else is gravy!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Put my first Sword in my boat. 
Whyme


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Flounderpounder said:


> I only have one goal: make it to 2020! Everything else is gravy!


A BIG PLUS 2
and stay out of hospitals also.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Try and stay healthy. 
Stay clear of conflict. 
Be a better person.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Yeah me to, I need to work on my cholesterol.


----------



## willd (Jan 15, 2011)

*Goals*

1. Become more comfortable making longer trips to the edge etc. in my boat.
2. Keeper Grouper
3. Keeper AJ
4. WAHOO on my boat


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Good saying I copied off of spearfishing forum

When seizing opportunities in life, if you are early, you are on time; if you are on time, you are late and if you are late, you are fired or sol.....


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Catch my first snook! 

The Air Force will send me to who the hell knows where in June.

My clock is ticking 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm still a noob compared to most of you guys but mine are:

1. Make some progress with my 6-year old's stamina to do longer fishing excursions and still remain entertained / into it, so that I can start taking him more when working on goals 2-4:

2. Get better at targeting redfish inshore in a variety of conditions and seasons. Basically to be like Jeffbro. :notworthy:

3. Keeper snapper in my own boat IN SEASON. Caught shorts in season, and caught a keeper out of season. Now I just need best of both.

4. Finally get out in the Gulf to check out some spots a little offshore

:thumbsup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Not die...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> Not die...


Always something to aim for


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Going to try and stay happy, happy, happy !









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

